# Georgia Riders



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Me!  I'm an hour south.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Me! I'm twenty minutes south of Macon.


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I'm only about 30 minutes south! Y'all PM me if you wanna talk specific locations!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot of people like to haul over to the sand roads in Taylor County around Butler. You might want to scope some of them out in your car before hauling over there.

There is also a good trail at the Roosevelt State Park in Pine Mountain. I think it costs about $15 per person.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Me! I'm twenty minutes south of Macon.



ME TOO!! I live a mile from DrumRunner


----------

